# Accupel



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone know someone who works for/with them? I tried to get to their web page yesterday and it was gone. It's still down today as well. :scratch: Have they gone out of business?


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they are gone. I heard they were having trouble. Looks like it is true.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is what I was worried about. I sent an email to them as well but I haven't heard back.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

I sent an email weeks ago with no response. Great product, but no support going forward I would guess.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I sent an email too. Haven't heard back but the web page is back up.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mechman said:


> I sent an email too. Haven't heard back but the web page is back up.


To add to the confusion, the HDG-4000 is now discontinued. :scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard back from Greg last night.



> Steve,
> 
> The AccuPel web page was down for a few days while some changes were made.
> 
> ...


Looks like a new model may be rolling out.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tom Huffman sells the new AccuPel DVG-5000: http://chromapure.com/products_accupel.asp

I've been using one for a few months and it is excellent.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

buzzard767 said:


> Tom Huffman sells the new AccuPel DVG-5000: http://chromapure.com/products_accupel.asp
> 
> I've been using one for a few months and it is excellent.


I picked one up when they first came out Buzz.  Haven't used it within Chromapure yet, but I have used it and I like it.

BTW, you were at the Spectracal training in Eagan last September weren't you? I don't know if I read something here or elsewhere that you were there. If you were, I may have met you there. :T There are pictures of it here.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

That's me in the last picture in the white shirt and jeans.


----------

